# Hunting club needs members



## hmhc11 (May 21, 2016)

Hunting club needs members. 5757 acres in Pickens and Cherokee counties. Mixed pine and hardwoods with clear cuts of various ages.  Family oriented club membership $450.00 -- includes you, your wife, kids and/or grand kids up to the age of 18. Bucks 6 point minimum with a limit of 4 doe deer. Primitive camp ground -- no power or water. ATV'S allowed. Any specific questions call 770-735-3339 and we will answer them. 
thanks 
Larry, Barbara, Neal and Jeff


----------



## jakecj7 (May 22, 2016)

How many members are there?


----------



## gs01zzh (May 22, 2016)

Are there turkeies or hogs?


----------



## hmhc11 (May 25, 2016)

There will b 160 members when we get full. I know that is a lot of people, but I can't feed them and get more than 50 - 60 to come out at one time.


----------



## hmhc11 (May 25, 2016)

There  is a lot of Turkeys on the club. Hogs is a bit different, at times there are a lot of hogs there. The hogs we have are roaming, here this week and gone next and back again in a week or two. They are not residents of the club.


----------



## kdiver58 (May 26, 2016)

*How's your dad ?*

How's your Dad taking to retirement ?


----------



## yanknga (May 28, 2016)

Can you email location & plat? whmurphy@att.net


----------



## hmhc11 (May 28, 2016)

There will be 160 when we get full. But only 30-35 will be on the club for the first 2-3 weekends after opening day.


----------



## hmhc11 (May 28, 2016)

Not from this computer, the one I have my map and rules on is in the shop.


----------



## hmhc11 (May 28, 2016)

I am enjoying it.


----------



## BUCKNGATOR (Jun 3, 2016)

How do you keep track of all those people? Is the club a pin in and out system or does each hunter have there personal piece? Ty


----------



## RDNKTNKER (Jun 12, 2016)

Interested in rules/by laws as well. Looking for a family friendly club for years of membership. Please post details.


----------



## Flintridge (Jun 16, 2016)

Do you offer turkey only memberships?


----------



## BogieK9 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Interested*

Are you still accepting members? If so I'd like to meet up with you and look at a map of the land and get the rules for the club. I live in Jasper so this is what I'm looking for. Please let me know. Thanks and God Bless.


----------

